# Diagram for HLW Dutchess



## chanselman (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone know were I can download a diagram of HLW's Dutchess 2-4-0 and instructions on disassembly? Planning on installing a sound system. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

chanselman;

I tried searching here: http://www.h-l-w.com/ContactUs.html

It seems that they want you to telephone at *(219) 362-8411* or email at [email protected] for more information. They are very nice folks, so I would suggest that you email them for plans. They may have such plans available as .pdf files.

I really like my LaPorte, but it will probably stay in "stealth" mode.










Best,
David Meashey

P.S. Don't know where the extra text is coming from. Perhaps a moderator can delete it. It does not show in edit mode.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings.. Here's the phone number for Hartland Parts. 402 571-2933 You might call Phil Jensen and chat with him.

He's there Tuesday and Thursday mornings from 9-1 Central time. 

The Hartland products are quite easy to take apart to work on.... Wiring is nice and simple.


----------

